# 3x Sundown Z v.2 18s 6th Order Wall Build



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

Playing in the shop

One 4500D @ 1.33 ohm on one battery vehicle off. We stuck the mic in the port -- the score you see is 35 Hz. The SA-12s with the screws on them are NOT hooked up at all... the big box is moving them with pressure.

It will have alot more power on it in vehicle... we expect good results !

YouTube - Brandon's New Box -- 3x 18s 6th Order

---

Test rig wiring :










Test rig amp (prototype 4500D) :










The box!










---

YouTube - Brandon's New Box -- 3x 18s 6th Order -- Second Video

Another video outside of the vehicle blowing my pants legs around a bit. Also I decide to get in the box and have a little fun!

---

YouTube - Brandon's New Box -- 3x 18s 6th Order -- Loading into Truck

Putting the box in the truck with a fork lift. If you don't put your box in with a fork lift then it's not heavy enough =)

---














































---

MORE TO COME !


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm the random dude in the white hat and hoodie going "oh yeah, truck there."


----------



## HertzGuy (Jan 23, 2010)

Insanity!! 
My girlfriend thinks its _stupid_
I think that's AWESOME!!
Wish I lived close so I could come by and listen to that!!


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

We'll be sure to post enough videos so it feels like you are here


----------



## Dan2427 (Oct 30, 2009)

how much for a bad ass koozie????!!!! I want one right now! Please tell me you sell them..


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

Dan2427 said:


> how much for a bad ass koozie????!!!! I want one right now! Please tell me you sell them..


Yes I do :

Assorted Sundown Merchandise For Sale! - SMD Forum


----------

